
Deus_ex_tmachina.sh, folders whitelist for Time Machine - kraymer
https://github.com/Kraymer/deus_ex_tmachina
======
kraymer
I wanted to backup a handful of folders in TM but couldn't find an easy way to
do it. So here it is, a ridiculously simple script that enable you to quickly
edit a folders whitelist.

